# Health warning stickers removal



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Anyone knows how to remove these ugly health warning stickers from cigars dress boxes? I fu*ked uped one box trying to remove it


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

You might try warming it up with a hair dryer. I've never tried it on a cigar box, but it works with pretty much everything else. The hair dryer warms up the glue and allows it to peel off pretty easy.


----------



## newlifetaxidermy (Sep 25, 2008)

I bought an H. Upmann anniversary humidor that had one on it. I heated it with the hair dryer and used a little "Goo Gone". It came off clean.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Another simple solution to remove the excess glue on wooden cigar boxes once the sticker is removed is olive oil. :tu


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

Two days ago I used the hair dryer method and it stuffed up. The glue became really warm and the sticker came off fine, but the glue stay on the box. Now I have a very sticky box with no sticker.

On another box I just very very slowly peeled off the sticker and it left no glue behind.


----------



## hsmunoz (Sep 23, 2008)

I used a blow dryer to get off those stickers of homeless chaps, that show there one tooth smiles as models for mouth cancer. Left a little residue but nothing to complain about. 

I just couldn't stand looking at those exagerated pics.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

I've had good luck with hair dryers, but most of the time I just leave them on.


----------



## Munt (Jul 21, 2006)

I was watching a show the other day and they used Vodka to get band-aids off. It was supposed to dissolve the glue. Never tried it but it must make excellent tasting stickers and band-aids!:tu

Munt


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

lighter fluid works well or gas:tu


----------



## pcozad1 (May 31, 2008)

I take them off of my guitars ( I make guitars out of cigar boxes ) by placing a moist dish towel on the label for about an hour . then very carefully peeling it of only using my fingers and finger nails. A little WD40 after to take off any remaining glue.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

pcozad1 said:


> I take them off of my guitars ( I make guitars out of cigar boxes ) by placing a moist dish towel on the label for about an hour . then very carefully peeling it of only using my fingers and finger nails. A little WD40 after to take off any remaining glue.


Glue should come off with a bit of rubbing alcohol

Not to hijack the thread, pcozad1, I'd be interested in knowing how you go about making guitars from boxes. Photo looks cool.


----------



## pcozad1 (May 31, 2008)

Shaz said:


> Glue should come off with a bit of rubbing alcohol
> 
> Not to hijack the thread, pcozad1, I'd be interested in knowing how you go about making guitars from boxes. Photo looks cool.


First off you have to get that damn sticker off

Here are some of my sites 
http://www.crossroadscustoms.net

http://www.youtube.com/user/crossroadscustoms


----------



## newlifetaxidermy (Sep 25, 2008)

Those guitars are really cool....perhaps I'll put a bug in the wife's ear that I'd love to have one!


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

How much time should I warm it? I tried for 2 minutes but same shit happened


----------

